# The Sigma 14mm F/1.8 DG HSM ART for Astrophotography



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 18, 2017)

```
<p>Astrophotographers were pretty excited about the Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art when it was announced a few months ago. Now that it’s shipping, we’re starting to see some real world usage from the lens.</p>
<p>Astrophotography fan <a href="https://www.instagram.com/tony.liu.photography/">Tony Liu</a> has posted some sample images of the skies using the Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art to see how well it controls coma.</p>
<p><strong>From FStoppers:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>My biggest concern when this lens was announced was if Sigma would keep things the same with coma in the corners of the lens as it had with the 24mm f/1.4 DG HSM ART and 20mm f/1.4 DG HSM ART lenses or if it would return to the optical formula that was closer to the 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM ART lens. The answer is that Sigma seems to have landed oh so short of the 35mm Art perfection, but it is much better than the 20mm and 24mm Art lenses. <a href="https://fstoppers.com/gear/astrophotography-sigma-14mm-f18-dg-hsm-art-lens-and-coma-183601">Read the full story and see the sample images</a></p></blockquote>
<p>Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art: <strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2rkYCub">B&H Photo</a></strong> | <strong><a href="https://mpex.com/sigma-14mm-f1-8-dg-hsm-art-lens-canon.html?acc=3">MPEX</a></strong> | <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=6241&p=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.parkcameras.com%2Fp%2FG242324C%2Fcanon-lenses-ef-mount%2Fsigma%2F14mm-f18-dg-hsm-art-ultra-wide-angle-canon-fit-lens">Park Cameras</a> (UK)</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 18, 2017)

That sounds a little more promising. I'm surprised Sigma aren't pushing it more as the ultimate wide field Astro lens.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 18, 2017)

Going ultra-wide, faster than f/2 with low coma and low vignetting apparently is not easy to do. _Who knew?_ :

Kudos to Sigma for very nearly getting there. I don't shoot astro, but the phenomenon of _watching astro guys waiting for coma/vignetting results_ is such an interesting waiting for Santa / waiting for a PK to be taken in soccer/football sort of thing to watch unfold. So often a new UWA lens is lights-out resolution wise only to crush hopes and dreams once coma testing (or in some cases, vignetting) data is published. 

The good news here: when the coma/vignetting data dropped this time, there weren't tears like there were with the 20/24 Art lenses, the 16-35 f/2.8L III, etc. so I have to presume this new offering as a promising one. I'm eager to see the great shots folks reel in with this new lens.

- A


----------



## nubu (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi!

Last week I was able to do a astro comparison between the new sigma and the ef 14/2.8 II . Here are the 
(clear) results: https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/59871149


----------

